# In einem Struts Tag Werte mit Java einfügen



## TorstenW (15. Sep 2008)

Hallo zusammen ich habe folgendes Problem der Wert 1 in dem Struts Tag soll durch einen Wert aus einer Javaklasse ersetzt werden.
Ich weiss das die JSP an den wert drannkommt weil ich schon einen versuch ausserhalb des Tags gemacht habe nur in der Tag funktioniert der Wert nicht wie bekomme ich die 1 ausgetauscht gegen Button.BUTTONSORTIEREN  ?

die ausgabe
	
	
	
	





```
<% out.print(Button.BUTTONSORTIEREN);%>
```
oder 
	
	
	
	





```
<% out.write(Button.BUTTONSORTIEREN);%>
```
und 
	
	
	
	





```
<%=Button.BUTTONSORTIERN%>
```

geben mir die Ausgabe 1 aber sobald ich einen davon für die 1 im tag einsetze gehts nicht !
was mache ich falsch ?


```
<html:submit styleClass="button" style="width:200;" onclick="set(1);">
			<%=mbfSort%></html:submit>
```

Ich sage schonmal danke für eure Tips


----------



## HLX (15. Sep 2008)

```
onclick='<%="set(" +Button.BUTTONSORTIEREN+ ")"%>'
```


----------



## TorstenW (15. Sep 2008)

Auch wenn das total krank aussieht funktioniert es 

Danke !


----------

